# Travel Advertising > Shopping >  kitchen appliances

## tranzysmitha

hi please share with me  about kitchen appliances and i want to buy on line.

----------


## ankita1234

As per my experience, Heavy electrical gadgets should be purchase from the retail shop.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Their are many sites are available for online shopping.like amazon,flipkart and many more.You can buy easily kitchen appliances.

----------


## Jbcookwares

Buy the stainless steel kitchenware and cookware from JB Enterprises. We are a manufacturer, suppliers, and exporters in the whole country of stainless steel kitchenware. We provide our own branded cookware set in India.

----------


## Rettu

Thank you for sharing!

----------


## tranzysmitha

hi please share with me  about kitchen appliances and i want to buy on line.

----------


## ankita1234

As per my experience, Heavy electrical gadgets should be purchase from the retail shop.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Their are many sites are available for online shopping.like amazon,flipkart and many more.You can buy easily kitchen appliances.

----------


## Jbcookwares

Buy the stainless steel kitchenware and cookware from JB Enterprises. We are a manufacturer, suppliers, and exporters in the whole country of stainless steel kitchenware. We provide our own branded cookware set in India.

----------


## Rettu

Thank you for sharing!

----------

